# Replacing Sliding Glass Door w/ French Doors



## zapatero3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello.. Just joined DIY forum and my first post. 

Have a family room that has a sliding glass door that leads out to the backyard/patio. I want to remove the sliding glass door as well as the glass on the sides. Replace it with a french door that opens outward and put up a wall with windows on the side.

I have attached a picture of current sliding glass door, and a drawing of what I would like to do.

I have gotten a few quotes from contractors, and the 4 I have received have been between $7,000-$8,500 for them to do everything. I'd like to tackle this myself with the help of others and save some money. 

How should I start this project and what should I do and not do? What I am hesitant on is the framing, as I've never done any framing.
Want to get a discussion going and see where it goes.

thanks in advance


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

What you should do is have a drafter draw you a set of plans that you’ll take to the city and have approved.

Once you have your approved set of plans, you could post them here and ask how to proceed.


----------

